# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Sponsor gezocht (Segway Rolstoel)

## Marchel

Mijn naam is Marchel Rallim, 49 jaar. 
Momenteel verblijf ik in zorg hotel Aafje na een verblijf van 3 maanden in revalidatie centrum Rijndam vanwege een Incomplete dwarslaesie (als gevolg van een ruggenmerg ontsteking) omdat ik mijn woning (3e etage zonder lift) niet in kan. 
Het is dus noodzakelijk dat ik naar een andere woning ga verhuizen. 

Meer dan een jaar geleden werd mijn wereld in een zeer korte tijd totaal op zijn kop gezet door een ruggenmerg ontsteking (Myelitis Transversa) waardoor ik nu afhankelijk ben van een rolstoel. 
Van de een op de ander moment begon ik met mijn linker been te slepen en voor ik het wist lag ik in het ziekenhuis. 
De ontsteking zat laag en na 4 maanden kon ik op krukken lopen.
De revalideren ging goed tot begin Juni dit jaar kreeg ik een terug slag,
De ontsteking bleek nu hoger te zitten waardoor ik weer verlamd raakte.
Dit hadden de dokters niet verwacht dat het terug zou komen.
Nu krijg ik zware medicijnen om het af te remmen.
Incomplete dwarslaesie betekend dat je langzaam kan herstellen wat ook langzaam gebeurd maar ik zal ook nooit meer de oude kunnen zijn waar door ik toch afhankelijk zal zijn van hulp middelen.
En de kans bestaat dat de ontsteking weer toe kan slaan dan ben ik nog verder van huis dan kan ik mijn armen misschien niet meer gebruiken.
Maar ik blijf positief.
Dit betekent wel dat helaas mijn oude levensstijl verleden tijd is. 
Ik ben altijd een heel sportief iemand geweest. Mijn hele leven ben ik al een fervent skater. Elk jaar deed ik mee aan het Wednesday Night Skate evenement in Rotterdam. Ook schermen deed ik graag. 
Mijn beroep is technisch tekenaar en ik moet dus gebruik maken van een tekentafel en computer. 

Buiten mijn werk ging ik vaak naar de opnames van videoclips en fotoshoots om de visagie te doen. 
Het opmaken van de modellen is erg leuk en dankbaar werk. Hiervoor bezocht menig beauty beurs om nieuwe ideeën op te doen en nieuwe producten te kopen. 
Diverse malen heb ik mogen meespelen als figurant in een paar videoclips en de Nederlandse films De Sultan en Adam en Eva. Daarnaast deed ik ook nog vrijwilligers werk met blinden en slechtzienden. (bij Visio wonen in Rotterdam, IJsselmonde
in een paar videoclips en de Nederlandse films De Sultan en Adam en Eva. 

Dit betekent dat helaas mijn oude levensstijl verleden tijd is. 
Echter wil ik nu graag op een andere manier mijn sportieve achtergrond naar voren brengen door middel van het gebruik van een Segway rolstoel Genny 2.0., helaas de rolstoelen die mij ter beschikking worden gesteld beperken mij enorm en neemt hierdoor een groot deel van mijn levensvreugde weg en ik weet zeker door middel van de Segway rolstoel Genny 2.0 ik weer aan alle evenementen zou kunnen deelnemen, die ik nu alleen met begeleiding kan bezoeken doordat er teveel obstakels zijn en hulp voor nodig heb.

Graag wil ik een voorbeeld zijn voor andere mensen dat met wat je ook meemaakt en in welke beperking je ook bevind een weg moet vinden door moet gaan. 
Vandaar mijn verzoek/vraag aan jullie, deze rolstoel kan ik onmogelijk zelf betalen en kwam het idee dat als ik door middel van bijvoorbeeld reclame op de rugleuning en op de wielen voor het dagelijks gebruik en voor de evenementen een groot logo met een bedrijfsnaam op zoals een vlag die boven de rest uitsteekt en daardoor goed zichtbaar is eventueel kleding met jullie bedrijfslogo.
Wellicht zagen jullie de vraag al aankomen of een bedrijf of een instelleng die een segway rolstoel aan mij beschikbaar wilt stellen in ruil voor permanente reclame welke ik jullie hiervoor al vermelde.
Ik ben gemiddeld 3 uur per dag op de openbare wegen en hierdoor is de reclame voor honderden mensen zichtbaar.

In afwachting op jullie reactie, verblijf ik,

----------

